# Dash Lights



## Scoot99v6stang (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a friend with a Silver 2005 GTO with black and red leather. He doesn't have the internet so I figured I'd post for him. He had heard about you being able to change the color of the dash lights from green to some other color. Is this a rumor or can you actually do it and how do you go about it? If it's just a tall tale please excuse my ignorance. Thank you!!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.whiteautoandmedia.com/Content/programming.aspx

You wiill have to send Chris White any components ya want converted. he did mine.....they look great!!!


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I like the price, however they did not say how much to change the color from green to red on the dash dispays. Also, how much for the radio to be changed too?


----------

